# Colonial Labs



## TeddyBear (Oct 20, 2020)

Either Colonial Labs and it’s fans at SST are correct: I’m an abnormally low-responder.

OR

I have been given underdosed compounds.

At the 7-week mark, my testosterone was at 1600~, which is pretty disappointing. I’ve had decent size gains, but I’m not sure how much to attribute to diet, intensity, or the Test.

I even went a bit hog wild on secondary compounds and haven’t seen much advantage there either. It’s frustrating to take the risk and feel like you are spinning your wheels and wasting money.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice try, Test level at 1600 is a great number....U r only trying to advertise for this lab in a sneaky way


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 20, 2020)

dted23 said:


> Either Colonial Labs and it’s fans at SST are correct: I’m an abnormally low-responder.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



It would be beneficial to know what the freakin' dosage was :^ /


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 20, 2020)

2 Posts ... instead of shilling .. why not add some flipping value ... btw I've never heard of the lab you're promoting ..


----------



## Tatlifter (Oct 20, 2020)

Its bunk... Those are natty levels for a 80 year old man. Stay away from colonial labs.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 20, 2020)

1600 is above natural, but well below where it should be on gear.
I was in week 7 of 500mg of Test-E, I’m under 30 years old.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Nice try, Test level at 1600 is a great number....U r only trying to advertise for this lab in a sneaky way


That’s TOTAL TEST, not Free Test. Those are LOW numbers. I’m not promoting them, I’m warning people to be cautious. Either folks at SST are right or I’ve been duped.


----------



## DOOM (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah definitely very under dosed! That’s whack! 

Wait a second. How much you running per week?


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2020)

500mg a week. 250mg every 3.5 days.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 21, 2020)

What is SST? Sounds like STD!

What is the 2nd compound and how much you taking?

There is no way IMO you are a low responder at 1600ng maybe 2200 or 2800 but not 1600

I'm on 140mg a week testing around 700 and over 50 years of age


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 21, 2020)

So you join a random forum to tell us the gear you bought online and list the source name is under dosed or bunk?
You also fail to mention the other compounds.

Fuk outta here ya twat waffle.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2020)

I didn’t mention the other compounds because they’re largely irrelevant. My first cycle was Test ONLY and had those results.

My second cycle I added dbol 25mg every day and deca 200mg twice a week. I saw some slight improvement but not much. Second cycle bloods showed 1647 Total Test.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 21, 2020)

On 500 test c or e a week, my levels are around 1700 in the trough before I pin. That is from 2 different kinds of test from a few sources I'm pretty confident in.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> On 500 test c or e a week, my levels are around 1700 in the trough before I pin. That is from 2 different kinds of test from a few sources I'm pretty confident in.


Hmm.

Let’s say I pinned Tuesday morning. My bloods were taken Wednesday morning. So it shouldn’t be the low point, might not be the peak, but shouldn’t be the bottom. Good point though, could be a factor.

I super may be wrong, but I thought on cycle that my bloods should have shown at least like 2400-3000.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 21, 2020)

Try a different lab and test again.

I'm 50 and test around 700 7 days after injection

We are all different but still, you seem too low.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 21, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Try a different lab and test again.
> 
> I'm 50 and test around 700 7 days after injection
> 
> We are all different but still, you seem too low.


Yeah, I’m running a third attempt right now.
(1st cycle was extended into “2nd” since blood was fine, responded so little to it). I came off and then started a third one like 4 weeks ago.

This time I’m using a diff Lab (still from SST) and all the shipping, packaging, and labeling is IDENTICAL which is suspicious to me.

That said, earlier I said “deca” it’s actually specifically NPP. So I’m running Test-E and NPP. Because NPP is every other day, at 100mg, I decided to do Test-E every other day too at 200mg. So weekly I’m around 300 NPP and 600 Test-E.

This time around I look significantly fuller. So far, I hit one new PR. So we’ll see.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2020)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, I’m running a third attempt right now.
> (1st cycle was extended into “2nd” since blood was fine, responded so little to it). I came off and then started a third one like 4 weeks ago.
> 
> This time I’m using a diff Lab (still from SST) and all the shipping, packaging, and labeling is IDENTICAL which is suspicious to me.
> ...



Shady sites have people running multiple labs, your results may not differ as it is probably the same person and why the site praises these labs. I guy making it with a few selling it as different labs.

Scam site, selective scammers!

You need to get off that site, I still have no clue what SST is.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 22, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Shady sites have people running multiple labs, your results may not differ as it is probably the same person and why the site praises these labs. I guy making it with a few selling it as different labs.
> 
> Scam site, selective scammers!
> 
> You need to get off that site, I still have no clue what SST is.


I suspected as much. Steroid Source Talk. Yeah, seems like a no-brainer in retrospect. I’ll find a better option for my next cycle.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 22, 2020)

Tatlifter said:


> Its bunk... Those are natty levels for a 80 year old man.



*80 year old neutered male with hypogonadism when he had them 20 years prior"

1600 is great btw and also if I take 500mg test and you take the same test and we eat and train the same, our levels of overall test will not be identical. May not even be close tbh. Its different with everyone.

Since you know its 1600, what were the other numbers? Free test, E2, etc? Age, height, weight, estimated BF%... Give us something here or give me the rest of that decent testosterone that is "underdosed"


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 22, 2020)

E2: 42/mL
Prolactin: 15 ng/mL
Test: 1382 ng/dL
SHBG: 6.23 nmol/mL

age: 28
5’10, 205lbs, 17.5% BF


----------



## ImaBeast (Jan 11, 2022)

All I know is my balls feel like they're in a vise


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 25, 2022)

dted23 said:


> 1600 is above natural, but well below where it should be on gear.
> I was in week 7 of 500mg of Test-E, I’m under 30 years old.


Underdosed


----------

